# iPad 2 CDMA en SAV en France



## muhyidin (19 Octobre 2011)

Salut

J'ai un iPad 2 CDMA (Verizon) que j'ai acheté lors d'un long séjour aux USA. Problème, il y a beaucoup de Mura c'est un vrai sapin. Dans le noir sur fond noir j'ai des fuites de lumière sur quasiment tous les bords de l'écran. 
Je souhaite donc l'envoyer en SAV. Au passage j'aimerais en profiter pour avoir une version 3G. Pensez vous que ça soit possible ou bien Apple le remplacera automatiquement par une version CDMA ?

Merci


----------



## Genuis (19 Octobre 2011)

> Salut
> 
> J'ai un iPad 2 CDMA (Verizon) que j'ai acheté lors d'un long séjour aux  USA. Problème, il y a beaucoup de Mura c'est un vrai sapin. Dans le noir  sur fond noir j'ai des fuites de lumière sur quasiment tous les bords  de l'écran.
> Je souhaite donc l'envoyer en SAV. Au passage j'aimerais en profiter  pour avoir une version 3G. Pensez vous que ça soit possible ou bien  Apple le remplacera automatiquement par une version CDMA ?
> ...



Ha négocier avec Apple Care, maintenant j'ai peur qu'il pense que tu envois ton iPad en SAV juste pour avoir une version 3G à la place de ta version CDMA.

Je pense qu'il faut que tu pose simplement la question au téléconseiller.


----------



## muhyidin (19 Octobre 2011)

Bah je souhaite le changer c'est sûr mais honnêtement c'st un vrai sapin de noel dans le noir je vois plus que ça. Mon 16Go avait été changé pour moins que ça :/


----------



## Genuis (19 Octobre 2011)

> Bah je souhaite le changer c'est sûr mais honnêtement c'st un vrai sapin  de noel dans le noir je vois plus que ça. Mon 16Go avait été changé  pour moins que ça :/



Appel les, demande, après effectivement, ils vérifient normalement les tablettes quand tu veux procéder à un échange.

Je pense que la réponse tu l'obtiendra directement d'eux


----------

